# Good Nitro in Canada



## claptonfreak (Apr 12, 2008)

I am looking for good instrument quality Nitro in Alberta or anywhere in Canada, right now the only stuff I can get is Deft from Lee Valley in Edmonton. Any suggestions?


----------



## Shepherd (Nov 20, 2008)

http://www.mohawk-finishing.com/catalog_browse.asp?ictNbr=223
They have a distributor in Edmonton.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

locally you can look for watco clear gloss lacquer ,i can buy it at a castle building supply here on the rock .i have had great results with it .its nitro lacquer


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Nothing wrong with the Deft Lacquer from Lee Valley. I 've had great results with it. The only down side that I can think of is that you will want to wait about three weeks for it to completely cure before you buff it out. I just thin it out and spray it on. You will want to wait about six hours between coats. I usually spray a coat in the morning and another in the evening. Usually six to eight very thin coats depending on how well you have sealed the surface prior to applying the lacquer.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I have posted this numerous times...

John E. Goudey Manufacturning Ltd (in Toronto, ON) is a manufacturer of all sorts of lacquer products. I have been using their products in my business for over 20 years now. They sell plain nitrocellulose lacquer (quarts, gallons, 20 litre pails, etc) in spraying and brushing formulations. They also sell a precatalyzed lacquer and a post-cat synthetic lacquer (that I use on my furniture - their name for it is Beautylac) that looks and feels like a regular nitro, but due to the hardener, is much more durable, dries much faster and can be recoated and rubbed out much much faster than a traditional air dry nitro lac.

Goudey's also sell all sorts of analine dye stains (NGR's), fillers, oil stains, etc.

They are the manufacturer and do not simply repackage other's products so the pricing is very reasonable.

The only problem is delivery, as all the materials are hazardous goods and must go by truck/transport. 

But its worth it, especially if you are looking to get a top quality product.

I dont have the # or address handy, but I know they are on Primrose Ave. 

AJC

Failing that, why not try approaching a local woodworking or cabinet shop? Even if they dont use regular lacquer (most people today dont as it is such an inferior finish for woodworking compared to the advanced finished available today) but I bet they can order you a can with their next finish supply order. I have done that for people, no problems.


----------



## worn (Dec 4, 2008)

I have used the Watco clear lacquer on a Gibson headstock repair, no problem with it and found it wet sands very nicely. Readily available at RONA.


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Windsor Plywood also carries Watco products


----------



## Raven (Nov 8, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> I have posted this numerous times...
> 
> John E. Goudey Manufacturning Ltd (in Toronto, ON) is a manufacturer of all sorts of lacquer products. I have been using their products in my business for over 20 years now. They sell plain nitrocellulose lacquer (quarts, gallons, 20 litre pails, etc) in spraying and brushing formulations. They also sell a precatalyzed lacquer and a post-cat synthetic lacquer (that I use on my furniture - their name for it is Beautylac) that looks and feels like a regular nitro, but due to the hardener, is much more durable, dries much faster and can be recoated and rubbed out much much faster than a traditional air dry nitro lac.
> 
> ...



21 Primerose Lane
Toronto On


----------



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

(416)531-4669
[email protected]
http://www.goudeymfg.com/


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

I have never made a guitar so maybe I'm missing something. I have made furniture full time for over 30 yrs. and everyone used nitro laq. up until maybe 10 years ago when there was a switch to catalyzed laq..I am not a finisher but was told that it was because of the harder surface and higher solids .Why is everyone still using, what I understand to be an outdated product?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

geezer said:


> I have never made a guitar so maybe I'm missing something. I have made furniture full time for over 30 yrs. and everyone used nitro laq. up until maybe 10 years ago when there was a switch to catalyzed laq..I am not a finisher but was told that it was because of the harder surface and higher solids .Why is everyone still using, what I understand to be an outdated product?


I use catalyzed lacquer myself. But you have to remember that nothing has changed since 1959. The standard was set with the LP and early fender products. People think that they can hear a difference. Lot's of hype around this stuff. Don't forget the "thin skin" guitars to! 

I don't like the feel of poly but like you use postcat lacquer in my work. I just buy the high gloss. My last guitar was only 65% sheen but it buffed up to a high gloss finish.


----------

